# Chin Megathread



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 13, 2019)

> Anatomically the chin is the area below the mentolabial fold,
> although separating the chin from the lower lip in patients with
> a poorly defi ned mentolabial fold can be diffi cult, particularly in
> frontal view. Th e anatomy, morphology and aesthetics of the
> ...



















A common misconception:

Mandibular = chin
A retruted mandibular = retruded chin

You can have retruded mandibular and a protruding chin or vice versa.

Whether you chin is protruding or not does not get determined by the position of your mandibular











Thus getting a genioplast if in fact your mandibular is the problem leads to unsatisfying results.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jul 13, 2019)

Is there an easy way to tell if genio is the way to go for a recessed chin or if you need mandibular advancement?


----------



## KrissKross (Jul 13, 2019)

Just Mew, testosterone maxx, vitamin k2 maxx, chew maxx and you’ll be fine tbh 
























I hope


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 13, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> Just Mew, testosterone maxx, vitamin k2 maxx, chew maxx and you’ll be fine tbh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



chin belongs to to so called acren just like the browridge. and just like the browridge it gets heavily influenced by hormones. the only effect mewing coud possible have is by changing the occlusal plane, the position of the teeth which then indirectly could affect the appearance of the chin. if you experience changes regarding chin during puberty it will be very likely to just growing up aka hormonal induced facial changes then mewing. if you are an adult post puberty mewing will do nothing. just get a genioplasy then.

thats all i have to say to the topic regarding mewing. i know you guys are quite fundamental about it and believe mewing can give you the ability to fly so there is no point to discuss it even further.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jul 13, 2019)

paulie_walnuts said:


> i know you guys are quite fundamental about it and believe mewing can give you the ability to fly so there is no point to discuss it even further.


this forum isn't so bad regarding mewing, check out ****************, those tards legit believe mewing is the fix for all of their issues jfl


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 13, 2019)

dotacel said:


> Is there an easy way to tell if genio is the way to go for a recessed chin or if you need mandibular advancement?



if your chin is really recessed you most likely wont have a mentolabial fold 


and your chin will be way behind your back






meanwhile in comparison a retruded mandibular with a protruding chin


----------



## KrissKross (Jul 13, 2019)

Nofap is also legit for chin maxxing. It helps with androgen sensitivity or something. Indont really know but I read it on lookism (god rest it’s soul) and it was scientifically backed up.


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 13, 2019)

dotacel said:


> this forum isn't so bad regarding mewing, check out ****************, those tards legit believe mewing is the fix for all of their issues jfl



well mewing doesnt harm anyone and is also an exercise in yoga breathing so from my point of view you can mew as much as you want since it doesnt seem to have any disadvantages.


----------



## Slyfex8 (Jul 13, 2019)

paulie_walnuts said:


> chin belongs to to so called acren just like the browridge. and just like the browridge it gets heavily influenced by hormones. the only effect mewing coud possible have is by changing the occlusal plane, the position of the teeth which then indirectly could affect the appearance of the chin. if you experience changes regarding chin during puberty it will be very likely to just growing up aka hormonal induced facial changes then mewing. if you are an adult post puberty mewing will do nothing. just get a genioplasy then.
> 
> thats all i have to say to the topic regarding mewing. i know you guys are quite fundamental about it and believe mewing can give you the ability to fly so there is no point to discuss it even further.



It is influenced by which hormones?

Can HGH increase the chin bone?


----------



## Gebirgscel (Jul 13, 2019)

paulie_walnuts said:


> i know you guys are quite fundamental about it and believe mewing can give you the ability to fly so there is no point to discuss it even further.


It is split

The people who know the truth about mewing remain silent

While the apes screech around


----------



## heroinfather (Jul 13, 2019)

yeah, I brutally found out that your jaw is most of your profile. when incels harp on about "muh chin" it is mostly a combination of a legit recessed chin, and a recessed jaw.


----------



## KrissKross (Jul 13, 2019)

Explain Barrets recessed chin and Pitts recessed chin


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Jul 13, 2019)

paulie_walnuts said:


>


those seem to be very inaccurate. There is way more to it than just mandible length. 

Incisor tilt, etc.


----------



## Lorsss (Jul 13, 2019)

paulie_walnuts said:


> commom misconception:
> 
> mandibular = chin
> retruded mandibular = retruded chin
> ...


up


----------



## Dude420 (Jul 13, 2019)

dotacel said:


> Is there an easy way to tell if genio is the way to go for a recessed chin or if you need mandibular advancement?


Occlusal plane angle, is your chin recessed because you have a downswing of the lower third (high downward angle), or your chin is just lacking.


----------



## wellthatsucks (Jul 13, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> Explain Barrets recessed chin and Pitts recessed chin


Barrett doesn't have a recessed chin. It's weak but not recessed


----------



## Deleted member 2362 (Jul 13, 2019)

should be in line with your glabella or nasal tip depending on phenotype, if not then you can get a genio. You are right ofc about some people mistaking mandibular retrusion for chin retrusion, but by the time they go to a max fac and express their concerns, this would be brought up by the surgeon im sure after an exam and 3d ct scan is taken, or even lateral cephs.


----------



## rockndogs (Jul 13, 2019)

Why is my chin so weird? I always thought it was because of pheno but i changed my mind a few years ago.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jul 14, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> Occlusal plane angle, is your chin recessed because you have a downswing of the lower third (high downward angle), or your chin is just lacking.


Do you mind if I pm you a pic?


----------



## x30001 (Jul 14, 2019)

dotacel said:


> this forum isn't so bad regarding mewing, check out ****************, those tards legit believe mewing is the fix for all of their issues jfl


Yeah, a few of them already paid $xK to book a visit to have a chat with Mike Mew. LOOOOL


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 14, 2019)

the chin wasnt touched but the form totally changed by correcting the teeth


----------



## tongue (Jul 14, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> Why is my chin so weird? I always thought it was because of pheno but i changed my mind a few years ago.
> 
> View attachment 80068


Your chin actually seems pretty big, it's just that your jaws are recessed a bit.


----------



## mesr (Jul 14, 2019)

The lower lip should be about 2mm behind the upper lip ideally. If the lower lip is significant behind, it’s likely you need a BSSO but sometimes they do a Lefort setback

If the lip position is fine but the chin not positioned right, you need a genio

If both lips are far ahead of the chin and the chin doesn’t look recessed, you might have bimaxillary protrusion


----------



## ULTRATERAX63 (Jul 14, 2019)

dotacel said:


> this forum isn't so bad regarding mewing, check out ****************, those tards legit believe mewing is the fix for all of their issues jfl


They behave like cult tbh


----------



## dodt (Jul 14, 2019)

What are chances to get permanent numbness after cw bimax


----------



## Deleted member 2362 (Jul 14, 2019)

dodt said:


> What are chances to get permanent numbness after cw bimax


surgeons tend to downplay 

on jsf almost everyone who has had a bsso has some level of permanent numbness.


----------



## dodt (Jul 14, 2019)

lefort4 said:


> surgeons tend to downplay
> 
> on jsf almost everyone who has had a bsso has some level of permanent numbness.


My life as a truecel is anyway shit, so I guess I have nothing to lose. I will get mfl3 if I can and bimax.


----------



## mesr (Jul 14, 2019)

You will almost certainly get nerve damage from anything more than a genio. I had nerve damage for 8 weeks after my genio, it’s almost entirely gone now but I can still feel a little when I bite my bottom teeth



dodt said:


> My life as a truecel is anyway shit, so I guess I have nothing to lose. I will get mfl3 if I can and bimax.



I remember some people saying your above average. Usually not worth it to do a mod. Lefort 3 if so


----------



## dodt (Jul 14, 2019)

mesr said:


> You will almost certainly get nerve damage from anything more than a genio. I had nerve damage for 8 weeks after my genio, it’s almost entirely gone now but I can still feel a little when I bite my bottom teeth
> 
> 
> 
> I remember some people saying your above average. Usually not worth it to do a mod. Lefort 3 if so


U remembered wrong, or they made fun of me.


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 17, 2019)

Sandcurrycel786 said:


> *Chin Implants* involves placement of an implant around a patient’s existing chin bone to augment the size and shape of the chin and achieve a more naturally attractive balance between facial features. Source.
> 
> * *Important* : Shelf implants generally augment the chin less than 10mm horizontally. To add larger projection you will need either custom designed chin implants or a sliding genioplasty. Implants generally cannot add vertical projection unless it is by custom chin implants. You may be able to add a little vertical projection using shelf implants by placing the implant at the lower edge of the chin but it wont be a lot. Chin implants are generally best used if you need smaller anatomical changes to your chin. If you want to add vertical lengthening to your chin, consider a sliding genioplasty instead of a sliding genioplasty and a chin implant. Another way to add vertical lengthening is through jaw surgery (BSSO, orthognatic, lefort 1, etc).
> 
> ...


----------



## Shodredux (Jan 15, 2020)

Weak chin doesn't look that bad on women


----------



## Looksmax25 (Sep 9, 2020)

Is this why some people have a somewhat weak chin but it doesn't look that bad? They could have an overall good mandibular/lower jaw but just a small chin?


----------



## BigBoy (Sep 9, 2020)

Looksmax25 said:


> Is this why some people have a somewhat weak chin but it doesn't look that bad? They could have an overall good mandibular/lower jaw but just a small chin?


Its usually because they have a good penis area with a 45 degree entaglement.


----------



## Looksmax25 (Sep 9, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> Its usually because they have a good penis area with a 45 degree entaglement.


----------



## goat2x (Sep 9, 2020)

*I DONT KNOW BUT @Copemaxxing SIDE PROFILE MOGS



*


----------



## Feminineboi (Sep 9, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *I DONT KNOW BUT @Copemaxxing SIDE PROFILE MOGS
> View attachment 656680
> *


Are lips like those necessary? They're a feminine trait but some feminine traits are good


----------



## goat2x (Sep 9, 2020)

Feminineboi said:


> Are lips like those necessary? They're a feminine trait but some feminine traits are good


not necessary
on some people it looks good on some people it looks very shit
its all about harmony


----------



## RicER (Sep 9, 2020)

Tbh I wonder how my facial bone structure looks like with x-ray views


----------



## goat2x (Sep 9, 2020)

RicER said:


> View attachment 656698
> 
> Tbh I wonder how my facial bone structure looks like with x-ray views


same race btw


----------



## BigChinHispanic (Sep 9, 2020)

dodt said:


> What are chances to get permanent numbness after cw bimax


I most likely have permanent numbness on the right side of my chin after bimax and genio
it doesnt feel funny or anything, but if you touch it, it feels weird


----------



## Looksmax25 (Sep 9, 2020)

BigChinHispanic said:


> I most likely have permanent numbness on the right side of my chin after bimax and genio
> it doesnt feel funny or anything, but if you touch it, it feels weird



Who did your genioplasty?


----------



## Donc0ck (Sep 10, 2020)

paulie_walnuts said:


> commom misconception:
> 
> mandibular = chin
> retruded mandibular = retruded chin
> ...


Would a chin shield help in case of resessed mandible and normal chin?


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Sep 10, 2020)

*Dn read , but a square cleft chin is ideal*


----------



## BigChinHispanic (Sep 10, 2020)

Looksmax25 said:


> Who did your genioplasty?


A doctor from Colombia


----------



## Hightwolf (Nov 24, 2020)

How could I fix horizontal microgenia 
This shit:




?


----------



## Dutcher (Nov 24, 2020)

Im such a chincel i feel like a demon next to a cross reading this thread


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Nov 24, 2020)

Chin niggathread


----------



## Soalian (Nov 24, 2020)

goat2x said:


> not necessary
> on some people it looks good on some people it looks very shit
> its all about harmony


I'm considering lip fillers for my kind of flat lower lip tbh


----------

